# Without the Flocking Jokes



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

No really…... I'm in a bind here. I flocked a box with black and apparently the flocking didn't hold well to the wet or what I thought wet paint. So can you flock over a flocked up job?


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Anybody have any thoughts on this?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think it would look very good. Probably going to have to remove the old flock first.


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

What did you use for adhesive? Folks call it paint, but if you bought the proper stuff it is not paint and it is definitely oil based. If using the proper stuff you could paint over but I am sure it would look terrible. You are going to want to remove any flock that did stick first. I don't envy you this task.


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

I didnt know about the oil base but that makes sense. Looks like Ill need to scrape it off.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have wanted to do flocking in a box but have been scared away from it as it looks like it is difficult and if you do not do it right will be a pain to fix.

Please post how this goes and what you did to make it work well along with a picture. Thanks


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

My flocking experience is limited (only did one box) but it came out great. I bought the adhesive and flocking material at woodcraft. Just tape off areas you do not want flocked so adhesive doesn't go there, and then use the gun to shoot it on. The rule is when you think you have enough, put more on. Then let it sit undisturbed overnight.

There are several videos online I found helpful.

To the original poster. If you were able to clean up your brush and anything else the adhesive got on with water, then you have the wrong stuff. The adhesive is extremely messy and difficult to cleanup without something like mineral spirits etc.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Check out craftflocking.com. They have videos. And supplies.


----------



## dgrant (Sep 13, 2013)

+1 on the flocking and adhesive from Woodcraft. I did a box two years ago and it has held up great. Pretty easy to do as well. I used blue tape to get real nice straight lines where the sides meet the top of the drawer.


----------



## Crank50 (Jan 31, 2014)

Flocking adhesive looks and smells and acts exactly like contact cement. I have used thousands of gallons of this stuff.
I used to be the engineering manager at a company that made the rubber weather sealing components for cars. You may have noticed that the window run channels are usually flocked.


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

UGHHHHH I wish I had seen bought or even known about the adhesive. Guess I'll be trying to scrape the old flock off and reapply.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I have done a few boxes using LV flocking kit only thing to remember is to put a thick heavy layer of the glue/paint,then sprinkle more than enough powder on it,I mean ,when you think you have put enough,put some more,you can always collect/retrieve the flocking material that did not stick ,this is one case that too much is never too much.

Avoid touching the flocking while it's wet,just carefully put the item (that you flocked) away for 36 hours to fully cure.
As far as I know you only get one chance to do it right,if it is flocked up,you can not re-touch it.


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

So I'm beginning to see that nooo one has ever had to reflock.?


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok so mission accomplished. Let me explain here how I did it.

1. Took a plain plastic scraper which I normally use to spread glue on bigger projects. Scraped off the flock into the garbage (not wanting to infect the new flockin). 
2. Used my air compressor and blew out any fragments laying around the box.
3. Since I didn't have the time to wait on the recommended adhesive I applied black craft paint again. This time is was a thick but even layer.
4. Quickly moved the box into a cardboard box and began to flock it like crazy.
5. Let it dry and shook out the excess.

With this method it worked but had wasted time in the build. Knowing now what I wish I had known before, I'm going to purchase the correct adhesive. 
Thanks Jocks for all the advise and help. Here's the finished piece.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I haved flocked about twenty boxes and have used oil paint and latex paint. Either worked well for me but the oil paint leaves a smell that latex does not. The trick is to get the flocking applied while the paint is still wet. Latex dries faster than oil so one has to be quick when using this. I now only use latex paint for flocking.


----------

